# My driving pet peeve.



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

You are at the back of a line of cars approaching a red light.

There is a nice space buffer between you and the car in front.

Everyone is slow braking as they approach the red light. Your passenger appreciates your smooth driving.

The asshole in front of you decides to hard brake at the last second, leaving an inexplicable three car buffer between him and the car in front of him, which in turn forces you to hard brake. Your passenger thinks you were asleep at the wheel.

I call this passive aggressive braking.

What is your driving pet peeve?


----------



## BuberDriver (Feb 2, 2016)

when pax tips hotel bellman in front of you but doesn't tip you cash or in app


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Two or three cars racing on a crowded freeway weaving in and out of traffic creating a very dangerous situation.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

OldBay said:


> You are at the back of a line of cars approaching a red light.
> 
> There is a nice space buffer between you and the car in front.
> 
> ...


Good one....

I always seem to get that idiot that....

When you have a clear lane ahead...

races to the red light to jump in your lane...

Just to get ahead of you...8>O

Oh Wait...!!!

I sometimes do that...8>)

Rakos


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

OldBay said:


> You are at the back of a line of cars approaching a red light.
> 
> There is a nice space buffer between you and the car in front.
> 
> ...


Other drivers that double park when there is a place to pull over and get the hell outta the way.

Not sure about anyplace else but majority of Prius drivers in San Francisco are indecisive and create bottlenecks unnecessarily.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

OldBay said:


> You are at the back of a line of cars approaching a red light.
> 
> There is a nice space buffer between you and the car in front.
> 
> ...


Driver in front of you was looking for you to rear end him, this has been going on for the past 15 years. This is an insurance scam.
Be careful out there.



IR12 said:


> Other drivers that double park when there is a place to pull over and get the hell outta the way.
> 
> Not sure about anyplace else but majority of Prius drivers in San Francisco are inept.


Hey, I'm one of those Prius drivers that double parks just to annoy you &#129315;


----------



## Reef64 (Dec 25, 2019)

People who on a green light, stop before making a right turn.

People who don’t know you can turn left on to a one way street on a red light.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Reef64 said:


> People who on a green light, stop before making a right turn.
> 
> People who don't know you can turn left on to a one way street on a red light.


Yep that's me.


----------



## Mtbsrfun (May 25, 2019)

OldBay said:


> You are at the back of a line of cars approaching a red light.
> 
> There is a nice space buffer between you and the car in front.
> 
> ...


Try driving a 25000lb truck in that same scenario except at the last second a person in a get around Hyundai decides to change lanes and cut you off at the last second. Said 25000lb truck slides trying to stop in what was once a perfectly safe distance turned into an accident waiting to happen by a stupid get around Uber slave.

Get used to it buddy; just be thankful your vehicle is 4000lbs and not five times that.

Personally I'm thinking about changing my driving strategy, getting a dash cam and just smashing into said person with my pushbar. Maybe when I run over their car and am able to drive away while they have to pay the tow man they'll think twice?

Sometimes the only way people learn is serious trauma. I gotta buy me a pushbar and dash cam ASAP.


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

Airport dropoffs. People seem to be absolutely clueless. At PHX T4, we have two dropoff lanes, with two pass-through lanes

People stop in the pass-through lanes to drop off when it is super-busy
open doors and jump out into incoming traffic without looking
cut you off to pull in front of you and stop suddenly
pull up next to you, very close to drop pax - typically rental/hotel shuttles
random lane changes/braking
inattention
indecisiveness when enter traffic pattern
speeding

I'm sure there's more, but I just try to let it roll off :confusion:



Mtbsrfun said:


> Try driving a 25000lb truck in that same scenario except at the last second a person in a get around Hyundai decides to change lanes and cut you off at the last second. Said 25000lb truck slides trying to stop in what was once a perfectly safe distance turned into an accident waiting to happen by a stupid get around Uber slave.
> 
> Get used to it buddy; just be thankful your vehicle is 4000lbs and not five times that.


THIS. So much THIS. and not just when driving rideshare. I pull a 25' camper (8000#) along with my truck (~7000#). I now always drive with a dashcam in the truck because of idiot drivers that think my cushion is their opening. I nearly flattened a Prius driver once who brake-checked me doing this. Fortunately, I have 4 wheel disk brakes, plus electric brakes on the trailer, but I fear that one day I won't be able to stop it all in time.


----------



## Mtbsrfun (May 25, 2019)

welikecamping said:


> Airport dropoffs. People seem to be absolutely clueless. At PHX T4, we have two dropoff lanes, with two pass-through lanes
> 
> People stop in the pass-through lanes to drop off when it is super-busy
> open doors and jump out into incoming traffic without looking
> ...


I drive my truck in Boston and deal with this behavior on the daily. Luckily I'm no stranger to taking said truck sideways and know what to look for. I really think a cow catcher or pushbar and a dash cam is needed though, just too much risk involved. Luckily we have great commercial insurance and I'm sure any dbag pulling this behavior will love waiting for years for a payout. I'd prefer it though if I just pushed them out of the way, filled out a statement and continued on my route. Too many points of mechanical failure in the front end. That DOT bumper in the rear of the truck will total cars all day and let me drive off without a scratch haha just need one of the front &#128526;


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

peteyvavs said:


> Driver in front of you was looking for you to rear end him, this has been going on for the past 15 years. This is an insurance scam.
> Be careful out there.


This just made me realize that an uber sticker is a guarantee that you are an insured driver.

If someone is looking for an insurance payment, its a good idea to pull this on an Uber driver.

Another reason not to run the stickers.


----------



## Mtbsrfun (May 25, 2019)

OldBay said:


> This just made me realize that an uber sticker is a guarantee that you are an insured driver.
> 
> If someone is looking for an insurance payment, its a good idea to pull this on an Uber driver.
> 
> Another reason not to run the stickers.


I'm sorry but if you can't avoid a collision in a regular passenger vehicle you are following too close, not paying attention or speeding.

And for the record, most of the people that cut off my truck ARE UBER OR LIVERY DRIVERS.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Mtbsrfun said:


> I'm sorry but if you can't avoid a collision in a regular passenger vehicle you are following too close, not paying attention or speeding.
> 
> And for the record, most of the people that cut off my truck ARE UBER OR LIVERY DRIVERS.


Dude, you are obviously triggered by this. Calm down, take a chill pill, and STOP USING ALL CAPS!

I haven't been in an accident in over 15 years.


----------



## Mtbsrfun (May 25, 2019)

OldBay said:


> Dude, you are obviously triggered by this. Calm down, take a chill pill, and STOP USING ALL CAPS!
> 
> I haven't been in an accident in over 15 years.


I'm not triggered, I just find it funny that passenger vehicle drivers complain about this. You have no excuses.

*TRIGGERED?*


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

OldBay said:


> *What is your driving pet peeve?*


....Uber Drivers, as per the general public, Religious leaders, law enforcement, The Algorithm, and executive staff at Uber HQ &#128077;


----------



## Mtbsrfun (May 25, 2019)

Cold Fusion said:


> ....Uber Drivers, as per the general public, law enforcement and
> executive staff at Uber HQ &#128077;


If I could render all Uber drivers vehicles inoperable in a manner like removing the valve stems from the tires while they wait for a pickup it would make me a happy man.


----------



## Legalizeit0 (Jul 26, 2017)

Didn't have a lot of pet peeves until last night.
Took three people to a gay bar, and on the way out the backseat passenger decided to lean forward and kiss me on the cheek, getting lipstick all over me.

I showed the video to my wife and she laughed saying she/he/they was just being overly friendly.

what if a straight man had done that to a woman?


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

gross


----------



## Sariandan (Feb 3, 2018)

Report it! See if they’d handle it the same way. But, you’re already handling it differently, so why should they treat it the same?


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

If it is unwanted sexual touching, then it is assault plain and simple. These rules work for all gender identities.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

welikecamping said:


> If it is unwanted sexual touching, then it is assault plain and simple. These rules work for all gender identities.


We've really dumbed down the word assault.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

People who think right turn on red gives them permission to cut off drivers with a green light.


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

Coachman said:


> We've really dumbed down the word assault.


Actually, I'd like to think that we have grown more sensitive to these issues, but if I understand your implication, I agree that yes we as a society sometimes take it too far. I wonder how much of this is influenced by our leaders.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Legalizeit0 said:


> *I showed the video to my wife and she laughed saying she/he/they was just being overly friendly.*


Your wife has a better handle on life than u.
U could of pushed him away, but u didn't, did U.
You may be a Log Cabin Republican 

http://www.revelandriot.com/study-homophobia-is-often-a-sign-of-latent-homosexuality-86569/


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

I cannot stand when someone moves into my lane, seeing me coming and drives slow...blocking me in...


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

My biggest driving complaint is intoxicated and reckless drivers. This week, two people were killed on the same night within a mile of each other. One was crossIng the street and the other was standing in the median. 

On Christmas Eve, a woman was struck and killed, while walking her dogs. And more pedestrians have been struck and killed here. 

Saturday nights I see too many intoxicated drivers, some who almost hit me. My friend was driving with her family, when a drunk driver hit her after a Packer game. Another one of my friends had a friend killed by a drunk driver. 

Even on our recent snow days, there are drivers following too close and going too fast for road conditions. They’re not only risking their lives but the lives of other drivers on the roads.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Mtbsrfun said:


> If I could render all Uber drivers vehicles inoperable in a manner like removing the valve stems from the tires while they wait for a pickup it would make me a happy man.


You are in desperate need of mental medication.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

Reef64 said:


> People who on a green light, stop before making a right turn.
> 
> People who don't know you can turn left on to a one way street on a red light.


In SF you'd better stop and check before making right turns bc pedestrians, scooters, bikes, homeless & skateboarders in SF don't give a damn.


----------



## Sariandan (Feb 3, 2018)

IR12 said:


> In SF you'd better stop and check before making right turns bc pedestrians, scooters, bikes, homeless & skateboarders in SF don't give a damn.


Same here in Savannah. They'll be looking at you from the curb and then step right out in front of you like they are daring you to hit them.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Legalizeit0 said:


> Didn't have a lot of pet peeves until last night.
> Took three people to a gay bar, and on the way out the backseat passenger decided to lean forward and kiss me on the cheek, getting lipstick all over me.
> 
> I showed the video to my wife and she laughed saying she/he/they was just being overly friendly.
> ...


I hear stories here of drivers being temporarily put on hold pending investigation, even if they reported it. So really think through your options.

At my day job I had a coworker that i dispised grab and kiss me after our department christmas party. He was eventually brought to the attention of our senior director due to a different incident and I took the opportunity (after prompting from a coworker) to turn in a written statement. He was fired early the next day before i got into work. It felt amazing&#128077;

If its weighing heavy on you consider seriously reporting them.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

OldBay said:


> The @@@@@@@ in front of you decides to hard brake at the last second, leaving an inexplicable three car buffer between him and the car in front of him, which in turn forces you to hard brake.


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^That driver was trying to help a lawyer get rich.\/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/


peteyvavs said:


> Driver in front of you was looking for you to rear end him,





peteyvavs said:


> this has been going on for the past 15 years. This is an insurance scam.


It has been happening far longer than that. It is an old cab and limousine driver trick. I wish that i could figure out why these cab and black car drivers like to help lawyers get rich.



IR12 said:


> majority of Prius drivers in San Francisco are indecisive and create bottlenecks unnecessarily.


"Prius"; it is Japanese for "clueless".



Reef64 said:


> People who on a green light, stop before making a right turn.


....people who stop at a green light period.....................



Reef64 said:


> People who don't know you can turn left on to a one way street on a red light.


The Commonwealth of Virginia has allowed "Left on Red from a one way onto a one way since it allowed Right-on-Red. The District of Columbia, on the other hand, specifically prohibits that. Anyone who wants to turn left on red from a one way onto another one way would do well to check the laws in the state in which he is driving.



Legalizeit0 said:


> what if a straight man had done that to a woman?









reg barclay said:


> People who think right turn on red gives them permission to cut off drivers with a green light.


I *HATE* people who think that Right on Red is a God-given inalienable right. These morons fail to understand that it is right on red AFTER stop (and yield).

(Sung to the tune of _My Favourite Things_)

Brake lights at green lights and two miles an hour;
Shithooks in Volvos who have no brain power;
A four wheel drive whackoff who plays with his juke;
These are just some things that will make me PUKE!

Look at the buttwipe who's driving an Audi;
An arrogant dumb shit whose brain is so cloudy;
Then there's the dunce in a Mercedes-Benz;
Who for his bad driving does not make amends.

When I get stuck; 'hind the UPS truck; it makes me so sad;
If only I could smash his windows right out, I just wouldn't feel so bad.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

OldBay said:


> You are at the back of a line of cars approaching a red light.
> 
> There is a nice space buffer between you and the car in front.
> 
> ...


Classic case of following the car in front too closely and lack of insight on your part. If you know that drivers where you live have a tendency to slam on their brakes as they approach stopped traffic at lights then it would make sense to increase the distance between you and the car in front when approaching red lights. This would give you additional time to brake smoothly to a stop whenever the car in front does this. &#129335;‍♂


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Tailgating.
I automatically slow down
Way down.


----------



## LowCountryYo (Feb 15, 2020)

People shooting me the bird at a light when they are in front of me because my lights are bright but legal. I normally just flip on my high beams and their finger goes away. 😎


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

People who change lanes during a turn. Especially those who drive into the oncoming turn lane when making a left turn.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

OldBay said:


> You are at the back of a line of cars approaching a red light.
> 
> There is a nice space buffer between you and the car in front.
> 
> ...


When you drive 10 -12 hours a day.
Every Day.
You notice how many people shouldnt be on the road.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

My pet peeve...

It’s crazy busy and your waiting out a damn no-show


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

People who cut me off, then proceed to drive 10 mph under the speed limit. Like they couldn't wait another 10 seconds to enter the road, and now they've got all the time in the world.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Kevin Kargel said:


> People who change lanes during a turn. Especially those who drive into the oncoming turn lane when making a left turn.


A corollary of that one is the jerk who makes an inside left turn. You are out there, with your signal ON. Across from you is a truck, a bus, or some other oversized SUV around which you can not see. Thus, not wanting to get clipped by a car that you do not see, you wait until you can see or the large vehicle makes his turn. The guy behind you, often some buttwipe in a Volkswagen-With-A-Mercedes~Benz-Price-Tag; a Toyota-With-A-Fancy-Price-Tag or an Uber SUV driver, who can see around the large car, makes a turn behind you. This becomes a real problem when the car opposite you manages to make his turn, now you see no opposing traffic so you make your turn; and, you almost (or actually do) hit him.



Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> It's crazy busy and your waiting out a damn no-show


This [performs a vacuum-creating action] when it is a good surge. You get only a base rate cancellation fee. By the time that the clock expires, the surge has subsided. I hate it in the cab, as well, as shuffling does not pay on Uber Taxi. Further, you could be making better money actually hauling a customer than waiting for him, be it a no-show or he is on the clock.



reg barclay said:


> People who cut me off, then proceed to drive 10 mph under the speed limit. Like they couldn't wait another 10 seconds to enter the road, and now they've got all the time in the world.


.......either that or they pull from a driveway, alley or parking space right in front of you and _SLAM ON THE BRAKES_(!). This happens all the time in the Capital of the Nation. These are not people who are trying to help a lawyer get rich, these are abject dolts who belong on the bus. I am originally from Massachusetts, so I am used to people's cutting me off. In Massachusetts, they cut you off, yes, but, _THEY KEEP GOING_(!). I do not care if you cut me off, but *KEEP GOING. *I will deal with the off-cutting, but do not compound it.


----------



## John oceans (Feb 12, 2020)

Pax who sit in the front seat.

You're not my buddy. Get in the back.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

I don't care what any of you think, never be the first person into an intersection. 

Always look. I've driven over half a million miles, and I've seen a lot of crap.

The first idiot in the intersection is the one who gets T-boned


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

reg barclay said:


> People who think right turn on red gives them permission to cut off drivers with a green light.


I was stopped at a red light in a right turn lane. The lane I was in had its own light, which was displaying a red no turn on red arrow. A moron with his Lyft light on his dashboard came up behind and started flashing his headlights at me. I rolled my window down and pointed to the traffic light and its red arrow. He flashed again and I pointed again.

At the next traffic light we were side by side, so I called across to him to educate him that a red right turn arrow means no turn on red. Not a hard concept, but he did not get it.

i think that obtaining a licence should only be possible after passing some kind of basic IQ test.



Buck-a-mile said:


> I don't care what any of you think, never be the first person into an intersection.
> 
> Always look. I've driven over half a million miles, and I've seen a lot of crap.
> 
> The first idiot in the intersection is the one who gets T-boned


When I'm lead car at a fresh green light I treat it as a stop sign, looking both ways before I move off.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> I was stopped at a red light in a right turn lane. The lane I was in had its own light, which was displaying a red no turn on red arrow. A moron with his Lyft light on his dashboard came up behind and started flashing his headlights at me. I rolled my window down and pointed to the traffic light and its red arrow. He flashed again and I pointed again.
> 
> At the next traffic light we were side by side, so I called across to him to educate him that a red right turn arrow means no turn on red. Not a hard concept, but he did not get it.
> 
> ...


Freaking 'eh!


----------



## Reef64 (Dec 25, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> I was stopped at a red light in a right turn lane. The lane I was in had its own light, which was displaying a red no turn on red arrow. A moron with his Lyft light on his dashboard came up behind and started flashing his headlights at me. I rolled my window down and pointed to the traffic light and its red arrow. He flashed again and I pointed again.
> 
> At the next traffic light we were side by side, so I called across to him to educate him that a red right turn arrow means no turn on red. Not a hard concept, but he did not get it.
> 
> ...


In my state you can turn right on a red arrow after a full stop and the way is clear. Same with a red left arrow. Unless it's post No turn on red.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

OldBay said:


> You are at the back of a line of cars approaching a red light.
> 
> There is a nice space buffer between you and the car in front.
> 
> ...


F'in Uber drivers at the airport that don't pull all the way up to the car in front of them.


----------



## DowntownSac (Feb 3, 2020)

My biggest driving pet peeve is when it’s starting to surge a bit and you know after a concert or event in downtown Sacramento it will keep going up but instead I see all these little ants signed on for a 1.5x- 2x surge. 🙄🙄🙄


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Reef64 said:


> In my state you can turn right on a red arrow after a full stop and the way is clear. Same with a red left arrow. Unless it's post No turn on red.


Yeah, that's different to CA. I think that traffic rules should be federal, given that "in my state you can do that" wouldn't hold up as a defence in court.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

The Gift of Fish said:


> At the next traffic light we were side by side, so I called across to him to educate him that a red right turn arrow means no turn on red


....a corollary to that one. If a pedestrian steps into the intersection against the pedestrian signal, I will blow the horn at him. It is TRULY amazing how many of these Rocket Scientists will point at the pedestrian signal. I yell at them:

"Right, public school "graduate", that is why they now have pictures. The red hand means *DON'T* WALK, not _JAY_WALK."


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Another Uber Driver said:


> ....a corollary to that one. If a pedestrian steps into the intersection against the pedestrian signal, I will blow the horn at him. It is TRULY amazing how many of these Rocket Scientists will point at the pedestrian signal. I yell at them:
> 
> "Right, public school "graduate", that is why they now have pictures. The red hand means *DON'T* WALK, not _JAY_WALK."


Yes, I blast them too. One time a woman _carrying a baby_ walked out on Big Red Hand in front of my car. I don't normally shout at morons in the street but I had to roll the window down and tell her to not be stupid. If the baby makes it to 18 without its mother winning herself and/or the baby a Darwin award they'll be lucky.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

IR12 said:


> Other drivers that double park when there is a place to pull over and get the hell outta the way.
> 
> Not sure about anyplace else but majority of Prius drivers in San Francisco are indecisive and create bottlenecks unnecessarily.


Anyone in particular come to mind? &#128556;


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

I hate drivers who turn on a red (for them) when it’s a green for me, aka pedestrian. They honk and I flip them the bird and tell them to **** off.

Arsetwits.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Seems to me more people are running lights just after it turns from green to red. Sometimes 3-4 cars.

My biggest pet peeve is turning left into a two lane street and the opposing driver making a right turn thinks he's got the right of way to the center lane. 

No, that's not how it works. Driver turning left goes in to the center lane. Drivers turning right go into the right lane.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Two of my "favorites":

- The car ahead of you is taking its time. The light turns yellow, then right. They floor it to go through the intersection, leaving me stuck at the red light unnecessarily.

- Light turns red, and the driver in front of you stops about three car lengths short of the intersection. And just sits there, like that's perfectly normal.



observer said:


> Seems to me more people are running lights just after it turns from green to red. Sometimes 3-4 cars.


This one ^^^^


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

observer said:


> Seems to me more people are running lights just after it turns from green to red. Sometimes 3-4 cars.
> 
> My biggest pet peeve is turning left into a two lane street and the opposing driver making a right turn thinks he's got the right of way to the center lane.
> 
> No, that's not how it works. Driver turning left goes in to the center lane. Drivers turning right go into the right lane.


Exactly, two cars facing north and south should be able to turn east at the same time.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

The Gift of Fish said:


> One time a woman _carrying a baby_ walked out on Big Red Hand in front of my car. I don't normally shout at morons in the street but I had to roll the window down and tell her to not be stupid.


People like that are living arguments for Enforced Sterilisation.



The Gift of Fish said:


> If the baby makes it to 18 without its mother winning herself and/or the baby a Darwin award they'll be lucky.


We have had a number of cases in this area where the parent is jaywalking and either holding the child by the hand or pushing the child in a perambulator. The car clips the child and either kills or maims him, but the parent walks away. The child in the perambulator can do nothing. The child holding the parent's hand is a dumb kid. He is just following the parent's guidance. It is what you expect the stupid kid to do. Sadly, the child pays the price for the parent's stupidity.

I had a Gr*yft* job yesterday about which I wrote in the "Love Letters to Passengers" topic on my local board. I did not mention this in the "love" letter, but, both customer and I observed a father's pushing his child in a perambulator, He entered a crosswalk on Thirteenth Street (no traffic light or STOP sign there, just a marked crosswalk) and _DID NOT EVEN LOOK_ at the traffic. He entered it suddenly, but, still I was able to stop. Yes, he had the right of way and was right; he ALMOST was *DEAD* right. Crosswalk or not, I do not care what Man's Laws are, the Laws of Nature trump Man's Law all day, every day. Had I hit that child, or both him and child, the results would not have been good. People put too much faith in the law. Green Cross for Safety needs to revive the Right, DEAD right public service adverts from the mid-1960s.

My mother grew up in South Bronx, New York City. She taught us to look, regardless of crosswalk or lights or even police occifers. She let us know in no uncertain terms what happened when people ignored the law and you got hit.



sellkatsell44 said:


> I hate drivers who turn on a red (for them) when it's a green for me, aka pedestrian. They honk and I flip them the bird


In that case, the driver has no business honking at you. One of the rules taught to me about right-on-red (which was allowed in California in the 1950s) was that you were required to yield to the jaywalk-ER-uh-*PEDESTRIANS*. The only time that I honk at a pedestrian is when I have the right-of-way.

There will be many among you who will assert that "pedestrians ALWAYS have the right of way". That is urban myth, literally and figuratively. There are cases where pedestrians are _presumed_ to have the right of way, but, presumption is different from actual. In addition, there are jurisdictions that subscribe to the doctrine of "last clear chance". In many jurisdictions that subscribe to that, juries will almost always find that the motorist had said "last clear chance" in cases of motorist vs. pedestrian or bicyclist. In fact, the D.C. City Council recently passed a law that basically absolved bicyclists of any responsibility in a collision with a motor vehicle. As long as that law is on the books, our Mayor's Vision Zero is doomed to failure..



sellkatsell44 said:


> I flip them the bird


.......yes, but do you flip them the California Bird?



Christinebitg said:


> - The car ahead of you is taking its time. The light turns yellow, then right. They floor it to go through the intersection, leaving me stuck at the red light unnecessarily.


*OH DO I HATE THAT!*

More than once have I been glad that I heeded this advice from The Man in Black:


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

In virtually every state pedestrians have right of way over cars whether or not there are crosswalks or lights red or green or anything else. If you hit a pedestrian while they are being stupid you will take the hit.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

DowntownSac said:


> My biggest driving pet peeve is when it's starting to surge a bit and you know after a concert or event in downtown Sacramento it will keep going up but instead I see all these little ants signed on for a 1.5x- 2x surge. &#128580;&#128580;&#128580;


I just wanna slap the shyt outta these people.... Messing up a strong surge for a chump change ride....


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Kevin Kargel said:


> In virtually every state pedestrians have right of way over cars whether or not there are crosswalks or lights red or green or anything else. If you hit a pedestrian while they are being stupid you will take the hit.


Not necessarily. It is by no means a foregone conclusion that any time a car hits a pedestrian on a crosswalk the driver will automatically be held to blame.

In CA, vehicle code 21950 states that pedestrians must exercise caution when crossing a road. It also specifically states they may not run out in front of a car. Joggers in San Francisco routinely run out in front of cars at intersections - if one of them did that to me and ended up on my hood then I would use VC 21950 and my dashcam footage to sue them for damages to my car if required.

Similarly, if a pedestrian is standing on a curb reading a newspaper or waiting for someone etc and then suddenly decides to walk out 3 feet in front of a car moving at 30mph then that would not be using caution and the driver would have a defence.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Agreed, but the initial presumption of right of way goes to the pedestrian. The driver will have to defend against that presumption.
This is a case where a dashcam may do a world of good. I would suggest having the responding law enforcement officer take custody of the memory card from the dashcam to preserve the trail of evidence so they cannot claim the video was altered.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

OldBay said:


> You are at the back of a line of cars approaching a red light.
> 
> There is a nice space buffer between you and the car in front.
> 
> ...


Tailgating. I brake check hard and relentless.

Pays off well. But that's another story.



Legalizeit0 said:


> Didn't have a lot of pet peeves until last night.
> Took three people to a gay bar, and on the way out the backseat passenger decided to lean forward and kiss me on the cheek, getting lipstick all over me.
> 
> I showed the video to my wife and she laughed saying she/he/they was just being overly friendly.
> ...


Not sure I'd brag about this one.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Kevin Kargel said:


> Agreed, but the initial presumption of right of way goes to the pedestrian. The driver will have to defend against that presumption.
> This is a case where a dashcam may do a world of good.


It depends who the defendant is. If I sued an SF jogger for running out onto a crosswalk and into my car, then he/she would have to defend against my accusation. If someone sued me then I would be the defendant.

There _should_ be no presumption of pre-trial innocence or guilt by a judge or jury. Both should go into court favouring neither one side nor the other. However, I know that is not always the case. In my child custody case in the very first hearing before any evidence had been heard, the judge turned to me and said, "Sir, you should prepare for the fact that you may well lose this case". As soon as I heard that I knew I was forked and that I would lose. So, yeah, any case can go any way, depending on the impartialty (or lack of) of whoever will decide the case.


> I would suggest having the responding law enforcement officer take custody of the memory card from the dashcam to preserve the trail of evidence so they cannot claim the video was altered.


No way would the cops here be willing to do that. They're too lazy. At my last accident scene the cops were there but declined to write a police report even though there were injuries. I wouldn't trust cops with evidence, anyway.


----------



## ddelro219 (Aug 11, 2016)

Too many peeves and too little time to share. But this morning’s shift reminded me that ungrateful turds are among them. You know, the one you let in front of you out of the kindness of your heart and yet no wave, no acknowledgement of any sort and then same turd decides to ride the bumper of the car in front of him to prevent another car from entering.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Kevin Kargel said:


> In virtually every state pedestrians have right of way over cars whether or not there are crosswalks or lights red or green or anything else.


That is urban myth, literally and figuratively



Kevin Kargel said:


> If you hit a pedestrian while they are being stupid you will take the hit.


Yes, but it will be a jury that determines that, or, in rare cases, a judge. Most of these ambulance chasers want a jury trial because they know that the jury usually finds for the jaywalk-ER-uh-PEDESTRIAN regardless of who actually was at fault or had the last clear chance to avoid the collision.



The Gift of Fish said:


> Not necessarily. It is by no means a foregone conclusion that any time a car hits a pedestrian on a crosswalk the driver will automatically be held to blame.


The end result is often in favour of the pedestrian, but, according to the law it is not always the case that the pedestrian is right.



Kevin Kargel said:


> the initial presumption of right of way goes to the pedestrian. The driver will have to defend against that presumption.


This is not always the case. If there is a crosswalk and the pedestrian is in it, said pedestrian is _presumed_ to have the right-of-way. What this means is that absent any witnesses and, in the event of conflicting testimony from pedestrian and motorist, the pedestrian is presumed to have been in the right. A witness in favour of the motorist changes that. If the witness gives a statement that the pedestrian was crossing against the light/signal and gives a statement that the motorist had a light in his favour, that obviates the presumption of the pedestrian's having the right-of-way/being in the right.

Despite that, the motorist is not yet out of the proverbial woods in the Capital of Your Nation or in jurisdictions with similar rules. In the Capital of Your Nation, there is something called the Doctrine of Last Clear Chance. What this does is attempt to determine who had the last clear chance to avoid the collision, regardless of fault or per-centage of negligence. In the District of Columbia, juries almost always find that the motorist had the last clear chance to avoid the collision. Despite the District of Columbia's being a one-per-cent contributory state (if any party is found one per-cent negligent, or greater, said party is barred from recovery under D.C. Law), the jury almost always "finds" that the jaywalker was not even one per-cent negligent and that the motorist had the last clear chance to avoid the collision.

This will happen regardless of crosswalks or signals. Someone can jaywalk in the middle of a block, where there are no crosswalks, signs or signals, by darting from between two parked busses and be struck within twelve inches of said busses and the jury will find that the jaywalker was not negligent and that the motorist had the last clear chance to avoid the collision.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

ddelro219 said:


> Too many peeves and too little time to share. But this morning's shift reminded me that ungrateful turds are among them. You know, the one you let in front of you out of the kindness of your heart and yet no wave, no acknowledgement of any sort and then same turd decides to ride the bumper of the car in front of him to prevent another car from entering.


Sounds like you could use some good old fashioned patience.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

ddelro219 said:


> the one you let in front of you out of the kindness of your heart and yet no wave, no acknowledgement of any sort and then same turd decides to ride the bumper of the car in front of him to prevent another car


.........a corollary of that one:

You let someone in front of you and he abuses your kindness. You let this guy out of a parking space and he decides to hold up everyone while he makes a U-turn. You let this guy out of a driveway and he stops at the green light. You let this guy out of an alley and he stops in the middle of the street to pick up another guy who has a TV camera and stand.


----------



## ddelro219 (Aug 11, 2016)

MiamiKid said:


> Sounds like you could some good old fashioned patience.


I'm the one with patience hence the whole letting someone in before me thing. I'm not asking for a certificate but a simple wave or even a nod or glance. But this morning? Nothing, nada.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

ddelro219 said:


> I'm the one with patience hence the whole letting someone in before me thing. I'm not asking for a certificate but a simple wave or even a nod or glance. But this morning? Nothing, nada.


If that's your pet peeve, so be it. We're all different.


----------



## Reynob Moore (Feb 17, 2017)

Passengers engaging each other in conversation oblivious to how utterly annoying and stupid they sound.


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

farts and germs.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

MiamiKid said:


> Sounds like you could use some good old fashioned patience.


I agree with you, and I'll go a step further.



ddelro219 said:


> I'm not asking for a certificate but a simple wave or even a nod or glance. But this morning? Nothing, nada.


Seems like you have some expectations. That someone "owes" you gratitude. Life can get pretty frustrating when you take that approach.

Better to do good deeds for their own sake, rather than expecting people to show their appreciation. Seriously.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

OldBay said:


> You are at the back of a line of cars approaching a red light.
> 
> There is a nice space buffer between you and the car in front.
> 
> ...


Need to add a little:

Driving Pet Peeve: Tailgating: Cars riding my bumper for no reason. Always slow down considerably.

Pet Peeve with Pax: Stops past 3 minutes or multiple stops. Now declining the majority of these rides.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Christinebitg said:


> Seems like you have some expectations. That someone "owes" you gratitude. Life can get pretty frustrating when you take that approach.
> 
> Better to do good deeds for their own sake, rather than expecting people to show their appreciation. Seriously.


I took @ddelro219 response as not expecting anything but common courtesy. That is what is diminishing in our society. While that's not my driving pet peeve, I can understand his POV. There are many aggressive and rude drivers on the road, so when someone lets me in, during rush hour, I wave to show thanks.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Invisible said:


> There are many aggressive and rude drivers on the road, so when someone lets me in, during rush hour, I wave to show thanks.


I do too. I do always appreciate it.


----------



## Dice Man (May 21, 2018)

Passengers at intersections


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Drivers who slow down to 15 mph below the speed limit when they see a police car.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

- people who open car doors without looking

- drivers who pull in traffic from a parked spot without looking

- Uber drivers who only pull halfway into a spot to pickup or drop off, effectively still blocking traffic

- high beams

- the 5% of pedestrians and bicyclists and scooters who are beyond selfish, to the point of being a danger to others

- drivers who randomly stop in the middle of the road, regardless of what is going on around them


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Passengers.... Definitely passengers.


----------



## Shaf9 (Jul 2, 2019)

Trying to make a right turn on a green light when a pedestrian tries to cross with 2 seconds left on crosswalk. Homeless having no regard for traffic lights. People trying to jaywalk across street without looking for cars. Gotta love driving in sf


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Another Uber Driver said:


> (Sung to the tune of _My Favourite Things_)


I hummed it out while reading it, and I gotta say you did REALLY well with that one!


----------



## kcdrvr15 (Jan 10, 2017)

OldBay said:


> You are at the back of a line of cars approaching a red light.
> 
> There is a nice space buffer between you and the car in front.
> 
> ...


Tail-gaters


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Oh... and polar bears. They really bug me. Always wanting to hug you.


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

I am annoyed most by the absurd frequency of Lyft changing / cancelling a trip right after I receive it.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Mista T said:


> - drivers who randomly stop in the middle of the road, regardless of what is going on around them


Then decide they wanna move off just as you start going round them.


----------



## UberNLV (Mar 17, 2017)

When you pull up and the passenger asks “can we fit five people in your car?”.

when the GPS sends me to the wrong location then when I do get to the passenger they say “it does that all the time” 

Passengers who aren’t smart enough to manually input their pickup location and then they think I don’t know what I’m doing because I don’t go to their actual location.

Addresses instead of names of places in the app. Especially in a shopping center they might give an address without telling me which store they’re waiting at.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

reg barclay said:


> Drivers who slow down to 15 mph below the speed limit when they see a police car.


.............or a nastycam..............in all three jurisdictions here, you must be going eleven miles per hour over the speed limit to trigger the nastycam.



Mista T said:


> - people who open car doors without looking


Have you ever seen anyone who had his door taken off when he opened it? It is FUN-ny!

We were sitting on the porch of this fraternity house in Amherst, Massachusetts that was on Pleasant Street, close to the University. It was a lazy summer afternoon. We were drinking our beer, listening to a record and commenting about various things as we watched the cars pass. This guy pulls to the side of the street. A Peter Pan Bus that is just behind him starts to go around him. This guy opens his door and the bus takes the thing right off the car.. The door goes flying down the street. The bus coasts to a stop. The guy is still sitting in his car; arm extended to where the door handle was; head sideways; eyes popped out and jaw on the pavement. You would have PAID to see the expression on the guy's face.



Karen Stein said:


> I am annoyed most by the absurd frequency of Lyft changing / cancelling a trip right after I receive it.


I *HATE* that. In fact, Gr*yft* did that to me yesterday. About three blocks from discharge, I get "adding new Lyft ride to queue". The light is red, so I look at it. It is easy to cover: I drop on the one way street, come out, turn right onto another one way street, go two blocks; fetch customer. I decide to keep it as it is a regular Lyft. (I do not accept Shared for several reasons, one of which is that Gr*yft* does not pay for no-shows on Shared in this market. It charges the customer, but pockets the whole thing). I discharge the customer, end the trip, the new trip pops onto the screen, I get to the STOP sign at the end of the block, put on my directional and ......."Lyft pickup change, re-routing....".
It is a Shared that is farther from me, requires more bother due to one -way streets and is something that I do not want, anyhow. Of course, I cancel it. I go a block and a half down the one way street and pull into a parking space. I can see my original customer as she is waiting for her different driver. Meanwhile, Gr*yft* offers me three different regular pings more than ten minutes from me and two Shareds, both of which are more than five. Of course, I: decline all as I do not accept Shared and do not go more than five minutes for a job when I am in the city. Finally, I watch as another driver comes to pick up my original customer. YOU SUCK, GR*YFT*! This is why people call it "Gr*yft*". Finally, it was LYFT OFF! and Uber ON!. Uber gave me a ping two blocks away from where I was.



reg barclay said:


> Then decide they wanna move off just as you start going round them.


I *HATE* that, as well...............another Rocket Scientist who belongs on the bus.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

My other pet peeve is people who don't know how to adjust their super bright headlights.
The *top* of the beam for low beams can be no higher than the center of the bulb (or 4'9", whichever is less) at 25 feet from the bumper. 
Properly adjusted even the brightest bulbs are no problem in traffic.
People don't realize that adjusting to bulbs too high while annoying to other drivers actually gives you less light where you need it. You're just beaming light up to space.
If you wish your headlights were brighter try adjusting them to spec. You might be pleasantly surprised.








My right beam in the picture is actually a stitch high.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

OldBay said:


> The @@@@@@@ in front of you decides to hard brake at the last second, leaving an inexplicable three car buffer between him and the car in front of him, which in turn forces you to hard brake. Your passenger thinks you were asleep at the wheel.


Had this happen with two college kids in the back seat last year, still fairly new. Neither wearing their seat belt, which is a HUGE pet peeve.

They both left their seats and met their respective front seat headrests. I apologized profusely, pointed out that the guy in front of me suddenly slammed on brakes.

They didn't hear me because they couldn't stop laughing and giggling, "you should have seen your face! &#128514;". Whew.


Drivers that clearly see my turn signal and seem to be letting me merge, only to accelerate at the last second to blare their horn 
Drivers that do not yield right of way, then hit the horn like it's my fault. Happened yesterday, woman in a strip mall looked left but not right. She almost hit me, of course that was my fault 
Pedestrians running across the street or J walking. Was rolling up to an intersection at night when some entitled moronic jogger ran full speed in front of me, not even slowing down to attempt to look. Dark clothes, no lights. He slapped my car, because of course I was supposed to have known his dumb ass was about to run in front of me. College kids and panhandlers apparently have a death wish, totally ignoring crosswalks in general. I think we've had four deaths in the past year in my market, one got creamed by a bus. 
Horrible roads. RVA is famous for em. Keep going through tires.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Taxi and limo drivers (and motorcycles) will often stop a half car length or more behind d the car in front of them. This is a defensive driving maneuver to give them some escape route should they need it. If you stop close to the car in front of you there is no option in the case of a carjacker or an out of control vehicle from behind.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Benjamin M said:


> Neither wearing their seat belt, which is a HUGE pet peeve.


Virginia is a secondary state where each person over sixteen is responsible for his seat belt. I expect that this will change, as the Democrats control both the Legislature and the Governor's Mansion.



Benjamin M said:


> Drivers that clearly see my turn signal and seem to be letting me merge, only to accelerate at the last second to blare their horn


Two corollaries:

A. You have plenty of space either to change lanes or make your left turn. As you are a good and a safe driver, you always use your signal. As soon as you do, the [posterior]wipe in the lane/heading toward you suddenly accelerates to stop you from doing it. I would understand if I were driving an Audi or a METRObus, but I am not.

B. Some clueless jerk in a Volvo suddenly decides to stop in the middle of the street. You signal to change lanes, check for traffic, slow to let the traffic in the lane that you want pass so that there is an opening. Just as there is an opening, some [self stimulator] in his BMW behind you pulls around you, into the lane, and now you must stop behind clueless Volvo driver, because now there is traffic in the lane that you want. Yup, there is more than one reason that "BMW" stands for *B*reak *M*y *W*indows.



Benjamin M said:


> Pedestrians running across the street or J walking


Up here, our Mayor has this Vision Zero programme where she wants zero pedestrian and bicyclist deaths or imjuries. As long as they encourage arrogant jaywalking and Spandex Boy arrogance, that programme is doomed to failure.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Mista T said:


> drivers who randomly stop in the middle of the road, regardless of what is going on around them


That one. That one right there.

They get confused, and then they just... stop. Right in the middle of the road. In traffic.

Sometimes they wait for...ever... for the traffic behind them to clear.

And then when there are two or three cars left behind them, they turn to cross two or three lanes of traffic, right in front of someone who has to make a panic stop to avoid them.


----------



## Alantc (Jun 15, 2018)

Drivers using there turn signal right before they turn


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Alantc said:


> Drivers using there turn signal right before they turn


Hey, at least they discovered that the car has them. LOL


----------



## KingTravisHasNoClothes (Jun 11, 2015)

I’m a firm believer that tips should be awarded on good service. I have a rating of 4.95 with nearly 9000 trips logged. Keep my vehicle clean and fresh. Yet there are times when I pick up a pax from one of the local casinos and know never to ask how’d your night go, because 95% of the time they got their a$$ handed to them. And then you get the guy who tells you he hit a keno ticket for nearly $10k, the couple who won $1600. playing bingo and a few more who can’t kick you a Abe Lincoln. If your that oblivious to rave about your winnings then exit the vehicle with the old quote of 
“5 stars for you bro” yeah your getting 1 star with the whole menu of negative feedback. Yes there there have been a few who have been more than generous. Class, you either have it or you don’t.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Benjamin M said:


> Had this happen with two college kids in the back seat last year, still fairly new. Neither wearing their seat belt, which is a HUGE pet peeve.
> 
> They both left their seats and met their respective front seat headrests. I apologized profusely, pointed out that the guy in front of me suddenly slammed on brakes.
> 
> ...


Glad you mentioned the jaywalking. Getting worse, and worse.

It's like they're daring us to hit them. Do they realize they'll be injured, severely, and possibly worse?


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

MiamiKid said:


> Glad you mentioned the jaywalking. Getting worse, and worse.
> 
> It's like they're daring us to hit them. Do they realize they'll be injured, severely, and possibly worse?


Some here do it on purpose. They want us to hit them so they can sue.


----------



## Tdawg487 (Jan 5, 2020)

Waiting your turn to get on a interstate or other road. Someone follows the road next to you all the way up and cuts in front of someone who has been waiting and just gave 5 feet and someone jumps in


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

MiamiKid said:


> Glad you mentioned the jaywalking. Getting worse, and worse.
> 
> It's like they're daring us to hit them. Do they realize they'll be injured, severely, and possibly worse?


Mainly see it with college kids and the homeless / poor. I think the college kids think that they're invincible and they homeless just don't care or they are drunk.

The joggers are just entitled, even though they are running into a crosswalk at night with parked cars blocking our vision, it's our fault if they run smack into our cars.

Remember when people used to jog in place and look both ways? Guess that's out of favor.

Seeing more and more roadside memorials popping up, most were pedestrians. The worst so far was this one - https://www.richmond.com/news/local...cle_8848a251-c3f0-5b95-9804-114f0aefe36f.html

https://www.wric.com/news/local-new...ck-by-grtc-bus-theres-nothing-i-could-do/amp/
Shortly after, I actually had a well connected pax tell me that one of the EMS providers on scene was terminated after posting on social media how the scene affected her. I've seen a pedestrian vs bus, NE Philly, couldn't eat a few types of food for a while..


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

OldBay said:


> You are at the back of a line of cars approaching a red light.
> 
> There is a nice space buffer between you and the car in front.
> 
> ...


I match you word for word.


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

OldBay said:


> You are at the back of a line of cars approaching a red light.
> 
> There is a nice space buffer between you and the car in front.
> 
> ...


I do this when I see uber and lyft stickers in the windshield. Lower ratings gets you eventually kicked off (especially when the phone picks up hard braking) and in return I get more riders.



Legalizeit0 said:


> Didn't have a lot of pet peeves until last night.
> Took three people to a gay bar, and on the way out the backseat passenger decided to lean forward and kiss me on the cheek, getting lipstick all over me.
> 
> I showed the video to my wife and she laughed saying she/he/they was just being overly friendly.
> ...


This is why I love the bar crowd. No need to pay for happy endings and/or lap dances anymore.


----------



## Canaddar (Oct 3, 2019)

Legalizeit0 said:


> Didn't have a lot of pet peeves until last night.
> Took three people to a gay bar, and on the way out the backseat passenger decided to lean forward and kiss me on the cheek, getting lipstick all over me.
> 
> I showed the video to my wife and she laughed saying she/he/they was just being overly friendly.
> ...


Good thing you did not turn to see what he was doing at that moment.....lol

People that don't signal when they cut in front of me.........


----------



## Legalizeit0 (Jul 26, 2017)

I'm not going to report it, I don't want the guy to get in trouble, a criminal record will not help him.

I'm just making the point that had it been a straight man kissing a female, someone would have silver bracelets.

It would be nice if everyone, including drunk people, would respect the personal space of others.



Cold Fusion said:


> Your wife has a better handle on life than u.
> U could of pushed him away, but u didn't, did U.
> You may be a Log Cabin Republican
> 
> http://www.revelandriot.com/study-homophobia-is-often-a-sign-of-latent-homosexuality-86569/


No, I couldn't. I reviewed the video several times and it happened in less than 2 seconds. I'm sure you think that if you get car-jacked, you could just drive off.

And please don't project your Log fetish on me. To each his own.


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

Buck-a-mile said:


> I don't care what any of you think, never be the first person into an intersection.
> 
> Always look. I've driven over half a million miles, and I've seen a lot of crap.
> 
> The first idiot in the intersection is the one who gets T-boned


I think Arizona is considered the red-light running capital of the world, just yesterday, I (with a passenger) watched six cars run the same red light - in heavy morning traffic. Yeah, I guess people are celebrating that Phoenix cancelled it's red-light camera contracts.

Back to peeves - We have some crosswalks that have stop lights when people are trying to cross (Flashing crosswalks). The lights will remain solid red giving the pedestrian time to cross, but will turn to flashing red before going off. There are big signs all around, "Flashing red - Stop and proceed when safe. It seems that most people don't understand this simple instruction and won't proceed when it is safe.

Based on the traffic jams these lights cause, my guess is many people cannot read, don't bother to look around and are too busy texting to follow simple driving directions.


----------



## Ubertool (Jan 24, 2020)

I hate dipshits that pull up so close on your bumper while you wait for your pax to come out , then said dipshit gets his rider first and blow their horn at you to move up so they can get out , when they should have allowed enough space to get out from behind you, **** em I never move an inch .


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

I hate everything about driving these days. People are total assholes. **** all of it.


----------



## Universal Driver (Dec 1, 2018)

My PET PEAVES
1.) No pets pleaseeeeee
2.) No sitting in front of your just going to be antisocial.
3.) No eating in car without permission 
4.) No Slamming my doors 😡


----------



## Rich2nyce (Jan 25, 2016)

1. Leaving door open while waiting on other riders with a/c or heat on being wasted.
2. Pax driving from the backseat or giving you the same directions maps is giving you. 
3. Aux request- trip is a less than a mile- Really?
4. U/L drivers that pickup in the middle (left lane of 2 lane street). I Saw 2 women get hit like this crossing the street. 
5.Badly hit & damaged u/l cars still working anyway.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Rich2nyce said:


> 5.Badly hit & damaged u/l cars still working anyway.


Uber Hoopties! My market is full of them.


----------



## Ubertool (Jan 24, 2020)

Hoopties , a term I haven’t heard since my days in Alexandria/ Dc👍


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

There are numerous ones, but the one that got me was when I first started and lived in Florida. We were stopped and there was a panhandler, begging for money, at the intersection. This paxhole lowers her window and gives the panhandler a few bucks. Trip ends and she does not tip me. 

Truthfully, the panhandler probably needed the money more than I needed it, but the entire situation left me bitter.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Another pet peeve of mine:

Uber drivers who have ear buds in both ears. I haven't had it yet as a rider, but it'll be an automatic one star and a report.


----------



## robg77 (May 17, 2016)

Reef64 said:


> In my state you can turn right on a red arrow after a full stop and the way is clear. Same with a red left arrow. Unless it's post No turn on red.


No you can't. A red arrow is a red light no matter what state you're in. You can never turn against a red arrow, even if you stop first.


----------



## Unomorecomingsoon (Jan 18, 2020)

OldBay said:


> You are at the back of a line of cars approaching a red light.
> 
> There is a nice space buffer between you and the car in front.
> 
> ...


I reaaaaallly hate the new high beams in cars. The new suv s lights are so strong that they appear to be high beams and they are not. The strong lights penetrate my brain leaving me with a headache. And there's street lights where I mostly drive. There's many places in the suburbs of NJ with no street lights at all and I get it there but in cities with street lights why the high beams???? One night there were so many cars with the high beams on I just went home. What were the new car manufacturers thinking?


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

I'm going to say.. two people giving you directions and not agreeing with each other.

You can't turn and keep straight at the same $)*% time...


----------



## Youburr (Aug 22, 2019)

Pax telling you when to stop while approaching a stop sign.
Pax not knowing their destination.
The couple of pax farts which occur during the week.
The pax who pool (sorry I misspelled poo) while slovenly unkempt. Seriously with X riders the smells have only ever led to one report. In pools I feel bad for the other three people. I remember it like it was yesterday. For some reason the passenger smelled like either tropical fruit, strong Chinese food, or fresh defecation, but I couldn't tell which it was. I actually thought about taking a poll among the riders...

Also, reporting a rider who smells... what good is that going to do? I guess I thought Uber would tell the guy to shower before "ubering it" home from the gym...



Unomorecomingsoon said:


> I reaaaaallly hate the new high beams in cars. The new suv s lights are so strong that they appear to be high beams and they are not. The strong lights penetrate my brain leaving me with a headache. And there's street lights where I mostly drive. There's many places in the suburbs of NJ with no street lights at all and I get it there but in cities with street lights why the high beams???? One night there were so many cars with the high beams on I just went home. What were the new car manufacturers thinking?


Many of these are aftermarket LED light upgrades which are too bright to be street legal. Walk into an auto parts store and most of the lights they sell now say on the packaging that they are off-road lights only.


----------



## 64opel (Sep 4, 2017)

Legalizeit0 said:


> Didn't have a lot of pet peeves until last night.
> Took three people to a gay bar, and on the way out the backseat passenger decided to lean forward and kiss me on the cheek, getting lipstick all over me.
> 
> I showed the video to my wife and she laughed saying she/he/they was just being overly friendly.
> ...


Similar experience here, one guy asked me if I was married, yes I replied. 
He says: give me 20 minutes of your time and I gonna make you change your opinion


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

64opel said:


> Similar experience here, one guy asked me if I was married, yes I replied.
> He says: give me 20 minutes of your time and I gonna make you change your opinion


I can not stand gay guys like that. It grates my nerves. I am gay and would never dream of telling another guy, I clearly don't know, something like that. I may be more subtle though like saying your driver profile picture looks good or I like the smell of your cologne (and what is it?)..... but that is it. That is not an open window or door to harass someone while they are driving.


----------



## Jon77 (Dec 6, 2018)

Tailgaters, I absolutely hate tailgaters.
Especially when you’re already doing 5 miles over the speed limit and they still want you to drive faster.


----------



## 64opel (Sep 4, 2017)

Steven Ambrose said:


> I can not stand gay guys like that. It grates my nerves. I am gay and would never dream of telling another guy, I clearly don't know, something like that. I may be more subtle though like saying your driver profile picture looks good or I like the smell of your cologne (and what is it?)..... but that is it. That is not an open window or door to harass someone while they are driving.


Agreed, respect each other


----------



## Greenfox (Sep 12, 2019)

OldBay said:


> You are at the back of a line of cars approaching a red light.
> 
> There is a nice space buffer between you and the car in front.
> 
> ...


Getting cut off and having to throw a red bull inside the idiots car (check and mate)


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Unomorecomingsoon said:


> I reaaaaallly hate the new high beams in cars. The new suv s lights are so strong that they appear to be high beams and they are not. The strong lights penetrate my brain leaving me with a headache. And there's street lights where I mostly drive. There's many places in the suburbs of NJ with no street lights at all and I get it there but in cities with street lights why the high beams???? One night there were so many cars with the high beams on I just went home. What were the new car manufacturers thinking?


See my earlier post. The problem is people that don't know how to adjust their headlights.


----------



## Unomorecomingsoon (Jan 18, 2020)

Kevin Kargel said:


> See my earlier post. The problem is people that don't know how to adjust their headlights.


On that subject of people not knowing how to adjust their headlights, also many people don't realize they're using the fog lights as regular lights and the back lights are always off. I drive only at night and see many car shadows in the highway until they apply the brakes. Very dangerous! That actually happened to me in Europe. I thought the lights were on bc it looked bright in front of the car and I asked a security guard at a restaurant and he said well your lights are off. I said no they are on! look! And that's when he pointed at the fog lights and turned the regular lights on himself. I do have to say every single friggin' car flashed the high beams at us in Spain. People here in NJ seem not to give two shits and the ones that I flash I never see them turning the lights on and I see a lot of people driving with the lights completely off at night.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Unomorecomingsoon said:


> also many people don't realize they're using the fog lights as regular lights and the back lights are always off. I drive only at night and see many car shadows in the highway until they apply the brakes. Very dangerous!


What I see a lot of here is people diving with both the headlights AND the fog lights on. In dry weather, that doesn't accomplish anything extra.

And about once every couple of weeks, I see someone driving at night with no lights at all. That too is very dangerous.

It's an urban environment, so there are lots of street lights, which is why they don't notice it. I flash my lights at them repeatedly, but most of the time, they don't notice or figure it out.

I know I'm biased, but I think there are a lot of younger people (aka millenials) who are in their own world and don't notice the world around them. Not that it doesn't happen with us older people too, though.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Another Uber Driver said:


> (Sung to the tune of _My Favourite Things_)
> 
> Brake lights at green lights and two miles an hour;
> Shithooks in Volvos who have no brain power;
> ...


Brilliant!


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Christinebitg said:


> What I see a lot of here is people diving with both the headlights AND the fog lights on. In dry weather, that doesn't accomplish anything extra.
> 
> And about once every couple of weeks, I see someone driving at night with no lights at all. That too is very dangerous.
> 
> ...


Turn your lights off and on to signal no headlights


----------



## JMpapichul0 (Nov 10, 2017)

Legalizeit0 said:


> Didn't have a lot of pet peeves until last night.
> Took three people to a gay bar, and on the way out the backseat passenger decided to lean forward and kiss me on the cheek, getting lipstick all over me.
> 
> I showed the video to my wife and she laughed saying she/he/they was just being overly friendly.
> ...


I just made a fool of myself at the gas station dying laughing at your wife's response. At least she has a sense of humor and isnt one of those who thinks you are lying and starts question who he/she/it/they was kissing all over you.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Kevin Kargel said:


> Turn your lights off and on to signal no headlights


Yeah right. Been there, done that. No reaction.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> Tailgating.
> I automatically slow down
> Way down.


Exactly, you rather back off or we're gonna have a very long and slow ride.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> Tailgating.
> I automatically slow down
> Way down.


I find it more effective to constantly vary my speed. Speed limit +2 then -5 then +2 then -7 over and over. Pisses em right off.


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

LowCountryYo said:


> People shooting me the bird at a light when they are in front of me because my lights are bright but legal. I normally just flip on my high beams and their finger goes away. &#128526;


Just because its legal doesn't take away the fact that u are one of them deuche's with bright azz lights. Maybe u need to adjust them lower.



Kevin Kargel said:


> My other pet peeve is people who don't know how to adjust their super bright headlights.
> The *top* of the beam for low beams can be no higher than the center of the bulb (or 4'9", whichever is less) at 25 feet from the bumper.
> Properly adjusted even the brightest bulbs are no problem in traffic.
> People don't realize that adjusting to bulbs too high while annoying to other drivers actually gives you less light where you need it. You're just beaming light up to space.
> ...


We had one commenter here that states it legal but don't realize proper adjustment is needed.


----------



## whatyoutalkinboutwillis (Jul 29, 2017)

OldBay said:


> You are at the back of a line of cars approaching a red light.
> 
> There is a nice space buffer between you and the car in front.
> 
> ...


That jerk who is already on the freeway, but behind you, who wants to exit the freeway as you want to enter the freeway who doesn't allow you to get on IN FRONT OF HIM. He can clearly see that you want on as he wants off. But instead of letting you on (as you're running out of real estate), he drives past you, then switches lanes to exit. I mean IF I had eyes in the back of my head this wouldn't bother me, but I don't, so it does.

Those people who drive like maniacs the minute they drop THEIR kids off at school. Prior to that, they are driving 20 mph in a 20 zone.

Those people who HAVE to be first in line. It doesn't matter that they won't win anything, they have to be first!

Those people in huge trucks and SUV's who drive oh so gentle over ruts, puddles and train tracks.



Another Uber Driver said:


> ....a corollary to that one. If a pedestrian steps into the intersection against the pedestrian signal, I will blow the horn at him. It is TRULY amazing how many of these Rocket Scientists will point at the pedestrian signal. I yell at them:
> 
> "Right, public school "graduate", that is why they now have pictures. The red hand means *DON'T* WALK, not _JAY_WALK."


I had a guy walk out into the street on a DIAGONAL out of the pedestrian crosswalk to get in front of me just to make me stop. He made it his mission to school me on how I should stop for him. Just as he reached the second lane, I switched over into the left turn lane, which not many people know about, and turned. He was pissed, LOL.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

whatyoutalkinboutwillis said:


> That jerk who is already on the freeway, but behind you, who wants to exit the freeway as you want to enter the freeway who doesn't allow you to get on IN FRONT OF HIM. He can clearly see that you want on as he wants off. But instead of letting you on (as you're running out of real estate), he drives past you, then switches lanes to exit.


And then there are the ones who just hang in your blind spot. Sometimes you can see a little corner of their car in your mirror. If you're really looking closely.

Or the ones I've seen a lot of recently: You've got several car lengths, and you do an easy lane change. About the time you're most of the way into the new lane, you look up and see that they're about three feet from your rear bumper. Flashing their lights, maybe even blowing their horn.

I just lighten my foot on the gas pedal a little bit. I don't even take my foot off the gas.

Back when I used to commute on the 91 Freeway in Los Angeles, I used to see a car pretty frequently that had a bumper sticker that read: "Relax, it was just a lane change."


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Christinebitg said:


> hang in your blind spot.


I _gotta' tellya'_, those blind spot mirrors are quite useful. Both my cab and TNC car have them.


----------



## JDS5768 (Jan 2, 2020)

1.5xorbust said:


> Two or three cars racing on a crowded freeway weaving in and out of traffic creating a very dangerous situation.


had this happen 2 nights ago. thought the last car in the pack was about to clip me from behind, going about 95 MPH. In a 55


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

JDS5768 said:


> had this happen 2 nights ago. thought the last car in the pack was about to clip me from behind, going about 95 MPH. In a 55


Yeah it seems like I'm seeing this more and more. Motorcycles do it too.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

1.5xorbust said:


> Yeah it seems like I'm seeing this more and more. Motorcycles do it too.


I saw a couple of them doing that on Saturday night. Doing 80 or 85 on a crowded freeway that was mostly moving 20 mph slower than that.

In a car, it's stupid. On a motorcycle, more like suicidal.


----------



## Kimoverman (Oct 22, 2019)

peteyvavs said:


> Yep that's me.


Umm, I need to check that out downtown Atlanta...ooops &#128556;


Another Uber Driver said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^That driver was trying to help a lawyer get rich.\/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/
> 
> It has been happening far longer than that. It is an old cab and limousine driver trick. I wish that i could figure out why these cab and black car drivers like to help lawyers get rich.
> 
> ...


That was awesome.


----------



## goobered (Feb 2, 2020)

Jaywalkers FTW. Really just pedestrians in general. Seems like the majority are obnoxious nowadays.

Crosswalks are not the right place to hug your friend you haven't seen for awhile and have a chat. Also not the place to suddenly have a disagreement about which bar or restaurant your group wants to go to with half turning back the other way.

Can't stand the people who just slowly drift through the crosswalk looking at their phone, oblivious to the timer running out.

The ones who step out while the hand is up on their side and cut you off from turning, while glaring at you as they walk in front of your car.

Hordes of people during/after events or bar crowds who just keep crossing with no regard to the traffic signals.

Or the ones who hover indecisively on the sidewalk while the horde crosses, and don't step out until it is finally clear for you to turn.

People who use the flashing lights to cross but think it means you can step out immediately regardless of oncoming traffic. Sorry if I'm going 35-40 mph and already about 2 car lengths away from the crosswalk I can't stop that fast.

Actually a lot of times jaywalkers use better sense than people who are in the crosswalks.

But the worst ones are those who jaywalk across 4-6 lanes of traffic, in a dark area with no reflective clothing. You suddenly see them moving like a phantom.



Christinebitg said:


> And then there are the ones who just hang in your blind spot. Sometimes you can see a little corner of their car in your mirror. If you're really looking closely.


Yep. Major pet peeve of mine. Especially when I keep changing my speed to shake them off and everytime they just match my speed.



Steven Ambrose said:


> There are numerous ones, but the one that got me was when I first started and lived in Florida. We were stopped and there was a panhandler, begging for money, at the intersection. This paxhole lowers her window and gives the panhandler a few bucks. Trip ends and she does not tip me.
> 
> Truthfully, the panhandler probably needed the money more than I needed it, but the entire situation left me bitter.


-o::roflmao::laugh::frown:

Are you sure the panhandler needed it more? Some of them really rake it in.


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

JDS5768 said:


> had this happen 2 nights ago. thought the last car in the pack was about to clip me from behind, going about 95 MPH. In a 55


That's one of my pet peeves about people who weave in and out of traffic. If you're going to do that, at least be courteous enough as to not come extremely close to other vehicles at high speed. We're not just objects on the road.

Ok so my BIGGEST pet peeve of all is the loser behind you who is just tired of being behind you for no apparent reason and has the need to be ahead of you. If this is any one of you, YOU ARE A LOSER.


----------



## John oceans (Feb 12, 2020)

When pax sits in the front.

You're not my friend. Sit in the back like the passed ger that you are.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

John oceans said:


> When pax sits in the front.
> 
> You're not my friend. Sit in the back like the passed ger that you are.


Take out your passenger seat. Oh wait, then you wouldn't qualify for rideshare.


----------



## Selectrate (Dec 28, 2019)

PREMATCH!


----------



## JMpapichul0 (Nov 10, 2017)

Another Uber Driver said:


> I _gotta' tellya'_, those blind spot mirrors are quite useful. Both my cab and TNC car have them.


You guys know there no such thing as a blind spot. The reason why people say there is one is because mosh people were taught to send their side mirrors incorrectly. People were taught to set it where they can see the edge of their car in the mirror and that is wrong . Why do you need to see your own car. You are in it and know where you are. You are suppose to lean towards each door and then set the mirror to see the edge of your car. The result of this is that when a car starts to leave your side mirrors you will starts to see it in your rear view and viceversa. And if they are passing you by the time they are coming out of your side view mirror they will be right next to you. Try setting your mirrors that way. It seems weird at first bc you are not used to it but you will realize that you have more awareness of your Surrounding by adjusting your mirrors correctly. I still do a quick head snap look just to make sure regardless bc there's no mirror setting for idiots cutting across 3 lanes going 90 and magically appearing next to you in a split second.








Kevin Kargel said:


> Take out your passenger seat. Oh wait, then you wouldn't qualify for rideshare.


My passenger seat folds foward flat to match when the rear seats are folded down for extra cargo room. So when im not feeling very social i just leave it down unless they have 4 ppl. But the crazy thing is when ive had to up. Ill see 4 ppl trying to get in the back and im like if u can fit i have tie downs for the roof. And they look confused and im like hello there is another seat up front. And they are like oooohh ok as if they thought it was a dummy seat or something.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

JMpapichul0 said:


> You guys know there no such thing as a blind spot. The reason why people say there is one is because mosh people were taught to send their side mirrors incorrectly.


No way, Bubba. I know exactly how to set my mirrors. You haven't driven my car.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Christinebitg said:


> No way, Bubba. I know exactly how to set my mirrors. You haven't driven my car.


Yep. My car definitely has a blind spot on each side. I've learned this the hard way.


----------



## goobered (Feb 2, 2020)

JMpapichul0 said:


> You guys know there no such thing as a blind spot.


You mean the blind spot sensors included on my car by the manufactuer are for something that doesn't exist? What a ripoff! -o:


----------



## UberTrent9 (Dec 11, 2018)

Mtbsrfun said:


> If I could render all Uber drivers vehicles inoperable in a manner like removing the valve stems from the tires while they wait for a pickup it would make me a happy man.


You could always stop driving for them & then you won't be so angry?


----------

